
Show HN: iOS app Iconica+ lets developers and designers test out their app icons - hboon
https://motionobj.com/iconica/
======
hboon
The app was originally built when iOS 7 was going to be released, 2 years ago.
I wanted to let designers test their icons in the app because so much changed
between iSO 6 and 7, such as the design language, radius of the rounded
corners, the dock and the layout of the home screen. The app was rejected
several times and I only managed to get it to be approved a few days ago.
There's a longer version of the story at: [http://hboon.com/iconica-app-for-
ios-test-compare-ios-logos/](http://hboon.com/iconica-app-for-ios-test-
compare-ios-logos/).

How it works:

1\. Save the app icon variations to Dropbox on OS X. 2\. Launch Iconica+, link
to Dropbox and choose the icons to test 3\. App displays the icons in a
simulated home screen. Swipe to see the icons against different types of
wallpapers (colors, contrasts).

No manual rounding of icons, or manual positioning icons against different
backgrounds. It's fast and simple, encouraging more variations to be tested.

